# Utilisation de "@me" impossible



## sillex (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis longtemps j'utilise le mail Apple avec l'extension "@me.com" c'est simple rapide efficace (en tout cas plus simple pour moi que "@icloud.com"). Mais depuis quelques temps je ne peux plus... ou presque. *Dans la liste des adresses possible pour l'envoi, "@me.com" n'est plus présent*. Mais "@mac.com" l'est encore (oui mon identifiant date de .mac ;-) et bien sur "@icloud.com"

Dans mes réglages les choix, idem, @me.com" a disparu et pourtant l'adresse par défaut dans iOS est toujours @me.com. Dans un partage par mail, l'envoi d'une photo ect... mais les mails ne sont jamais envoyer... bien que la fenêtre se ferme comme si le mail était parti (je ne vous raconte pas les ratés avant que je comprenne!!)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de trace de politique d’Apple qui supprimait ce principe...
Mais il y a un mois environ, au travail, en me connectant comme tous les jours sur le site icloud.com
Je suis face à un problème étonnant: impossible de se connecter, j'ai un message d'erreur du genre "vous devez utiliser une adresse mail valide comme identifiant", j'insiste mais rien n'y fait. j'essaie avec "@mac.com"  mais impossible. Dans la précipitation je cède et je rentre mon identifiant avec "@icloud.com", il me demande de valider plein de fois, par mail etc... :-/ Est-ce lié? (en fait je ne sais pas depuis quand mes mails "@me.com" déconne car la reception fonctionne)

C'est un vrai problème pour moi, cette adresse est ma principale et envoyer des mails avec @icloud.com est considéré par humain et ordinateur comme une autre personne, un nouvel mail, bref c'est le bordel...

Avez-vous une piste pour me sortir de cette galère?


----------



## sillex (15 Février 2019)

Pour info : Le problème à été résolu, assez difficilement semble-t-il par l'assistance Apple. Ils ont mis 10 jours pour trouver la solution. Les 3 @...com sont redevenu disponible.


----------

